# Need Colostrum Recipe!!! Emergency!



## sarahsboergoats (Jan 14, 2009)

My doe kidded today, didn't look like she was going to this soon. She doesn't have any milk and on top of all that the farm stores around here are closed for New Year's! Does anyone have a colostrum recipe? I would really appreciated it! 
~Sarah


----------



## Iwantgoats (Oct 3, 2008)

3 cups warm milk

1 beaten egg

1 tsp cod liver oil (I used mineral oil, that's all I had)

1 T sugar (I use honey)

Found in Countryside (Vol. 73, March-April 1989)

http://www.greenspun.com/bboard/q-and-a ... _id=008Hzz


----------



## Iwantgoats (Oct 3, 2008)

I would try to get the momma to nurse. When babies nurse the milk may drop.


----------



## sarahsboergoats (Jan 14, 2009)

I have just a tiny bit of nutidrench left. And I have regular goat milk replacer. Should I just give that and nutridrench?


----------



## sarahsboergoats (Jan 14, 2009)

ok. I'll try to see if I can get the doe to give a lil milk, but it looks to me like her udder is totally dry. if nothing comes, I'll try the recipe. Thanks!
Sarah


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Can you get any Oxytocin....it will help her drop her milk....

Also... if you massage and bump her udder... it helps to stimulate...can you milk out at least... an ice cube size of colostrum? Milk some into a 12cc syringe and give it to the baby.... the more you stimulate the Doe the better she will produce ... :hug:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

any milk at this point is better then nothing for the kid/s 

and also try to stimulate the mom for milk as the others mentioned


----------



## MrKamir (Nov 2, 2009)

I am in the same predicament right now. My nigerian dwarf nanny had 4 this time and we found one outside by the woodshed alive this morning in the dark. How she got there i have no idea. Two are hanging on and barely making it. Of course, girls. We used the recipe someone posted on this thread and it is helping with the other 2 babies. As soon as the store opens, we are getting the colostrum. Any other ideas? I'm trying to get mama to feed so i've been milking her. This is not her first time kidding so I don't understand why she don't want to feed them. This is her first time having 4. Maybe overwhelmed?


----------



## Hush Hills Fainters (Oct 27, 2010)

Check the little ones temp...make sure they are warm enough


----------



## MrKamir (Nov 2, 2009)

husband went to get the colostrum. I got 2 of them with me at the computer keeping them warm. One baby just died. She is licking on just one baby. He is standing up and looking healthy. We have not seen her feed him. I'm trying to save the 2 weak ones.


----------



## Hush Hills Fainters (Oct 27, 2010)

awwwww I am so sorry....I hate hearing that a baby didnt make it....


----------



## MrKamir (Nov 2, 2009)

husband called and is getting what we need. he said he saw something called 911 for baby goats. what is that for? and is it good?


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Aw, I am sorry the baby died.  
I don't know about 911. I hope someone can help with that.
You say you are milking the mother? Are you giving them her colostrum? It's very important for babies to get their own mother's colostrum. Replacement colostrum should only be a supplement if the mother has little milk (or a last resort if she has none).


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

dont know what 911 is sorry

have you milked mom to get the colostrum from her?

what is the temp of the babies you are holding? if their temp is low (below 100) you need to get up 

to raise their temp give them 3cc of the following mixture:
coffee
karo
whiskey (optional)

This mixture warms them up from the inside but also wrap them in warm towels (from the dryer) or a heated blanket or heat pad

other methods are to put them in a plastic bag and leaving thehead out submerge them in warm water

only give colostrum/milk/replacer etc if their temp is above 100


----------



## MrKamir (Nov 2, 2009)

i tried milking her and only a couple of squirts came out. Unusual to me because i'm used to mothers just gushing the stuff out. Her udder is not very big. as soon as hubby gets back i'm letting him take care of of the babies so i can attempt again. I'm a little overwhelmed right now. In what form should the coffee be? dry or something to drink?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

in the forum of a drink - ie liquid


----------



## MrKamir (Nov 2, 2009)

Formula 911. Has anyone ever used it. I got one baby trying to stand up now.


----------



## MrKamir (Nov 2, 2009)

thank you stacey. I'll get to it right now


----------



## MrKamir (Nov 2, 2009)

wow one is standing up with that stuff,thank you


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

glad they are doing better -- how is the one with mom? is he nursing on his own?


----------



## 4kids (Jul 21, 2009)

Stacey- how often do you give that mixture?

Whenever we have cold kids we do the bucket mentioned above and then wrap them in a towel on a heating pad in a basket.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I would give it just a couple times -- they should start to perk up on their own and temp goes up and then you give the colostrum/milk which the digestion of will also help keep their temp up


----------



## MrKamir (Nov 2, 2009)

hubby is back, thank goodness. We checked on the other baby and he still looks good. I was able to milk mama. Finally is squirting out milk. I put the baby up to her teat and he got some milk but not really latching on. I will attempt a few more times til he does. We are still gonna feed the babies we have inside and then hopefully she wants them. She didn't seem at all insterested in the other babies when she had them. She keeps focusing on the one. She had a singleton before. Maybe that is all she wants. I have a nanny that always has four and only feeds two. Maybe it's that type of deal. Well, we are hoping for the best. I'll keep you posted on the weak ones too.


----------



## MrKamir (Nov 2, 2009)

The baby with the mama is finally eating off of mama. Of the 2 i had inside only 1 made it so far. The stronger one who was standing did not survive. The weaker one is looking strong and more lively and just eating good. It just doesn't make sense how that happened. Thank you again stacey for that concoction, I think that's what helped this little girl pull through. I keep reminding myself to have patience. I hate losing these little ones. People look at me like i'm nuts when i talk about them especially when I ask for time off of work to save their lives. The other day, a lady told me she lost her longhorn and she cried and people thought she was crazy for doing that. I think people are crazy who don't have animals in their lives. Anyways, that's my opinion. Not imposing my views. God bless you all.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm so sorry you lost babies :hug: 

I totally understand how you feel...thankfully, I have a very understanding boss that knows what my kids mean to me. I'll be praying for your little ones :hug:


----------

